# VOOPOO VINCI X 70W Pod Kit



## Timwis (19/12/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the VINCI X 70W Pod Kit from Voopoo. The Voopoo VINCI X 70W Pod Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Terry from Vapor Shop Direct.

https://www.vaporshopdirect.com/products...d-vape-kit





Introduction

Voopoo and Smok seem to be having a tit for tat battle at the moment when it comes to the latest fad, the pod mod. Both manufacturers are coming out with devices so similar and released so close together it's hard to tell which manufacturer as a double agent on it's payroll (probably both lol). This though is pushing both manufacturers to outdo each other which is to our benefit as in my opinion although not perfect the pod mod devices are pretty damn good!

The Vinci X is a cuboid shaped pod mod with screen, fully adjustable wattage and a larger version of the Vinci. Unlike the Vinci we no longer have the draw activated option but the X version accommodates an external 18650 battery increasing both it's top wattage capabilities to 70W and increasing battery life considerably. Featuring the storing of the last 14 day puff data and smart wattage including only allowing adjusting within the coil heads recommended wattage parameters it's no wonder vapers have shown great interest. Coming in 7 colour/design options to suit most tastes, the Voopoo Vinci X is worth a good look!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

Standard Edition

1 x VOOPOO VINCI X Device
1 x VINCI Pod(5.5ml)
1 x PnP 0.6ohm Coil
1 x PnP 0.3ohm Coil
1 x USB Cable
1 x Warranty Card
1 x User Manual
1 x GENE CHIP Card


TPD Edition

1 x VOOPOO VINCI X Device
1 x VINCI Pod(2ml)
1 x PnP 0.6ohm Coil
1 x PnP 0.3ohm Coil
1 x USB Cable
1 x Warranty Card
1 x User Manual
1 x GENE CHIP Card





___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Vinci X comes in a cardboard box with outer cardboard sleeve and when opened we find the Vinci X with empty pod attached in the top layer. I received the Space Gray version, the colour/design options are Ink, Tealblue, Scarlet, Dazzling Green, Space Gray, Carbon Fiber and Aurora, depending which version 3 sides have either colourful designs or more plain classic finishes such as Carbon Fiber for example.

like with the original Vinci and Smok RPM 40 the form factor reminds me of the Cube X from OBS but the Vinci X is also pretty much the same size as the Cube-X to allow the accommodation of a single 18650 battery. Apart from the bigger size the Vinci X as the same look as the Vinci apart from a slightly protruding face section. Up top we have the protruding pod with 360 degree view of your e-liquid and squared off mouthpiece. If the other versions have the same glossy mirrored finish as the Space Gray version i received then expect a fingerprint magnet but overall the finish seems durable and the build quality is very good.

On the face we have a Black panel which houses a round protruding fire button at the top and vertical navigational rocker towards the bottom, between the fire button and navigational rocker we have a large coloured screen. Finally right at the bottom of the face we have the micro USB port, both sides are plain and on the rear we have some branding. Both sides towards the top we have 3 small slots cutout to allow air to the pod/cartridge and moving to the base we have an old school battery cap with central protruding section for turning. Despite being larger than most pod/AIO devices it's still an ergonomic, portable size and feels a nice weight in the hand although it's size might be an issue for some which part of the attraction of a pod/AIO device is the stealth aspect.





___________________________________________________________________



Vinci X Specs and Features:

Size: 117 x 29.5 x 25.3mm
Power Range: 5 - 70W
Capacity: 5.5ml / 2ml (TPD)
Resistance Range: 0.1 - 3.0Ω
Output Voltage: 3.2 - 4.2V
Battery: Single 18650 (not included)
Material: Zinc Alloy + PCTG
Coils: Suitable for PnP coils
Dual airflow options
Side-fill
70W power with single 18650 battery
PUFF curve record 2-week Usage data
E-liquid & nic-salt compatible and visible juice level
Intelligently adjust power to match coils
0.96-inch TFT color screen
Colours/Designs: Ink, Tealblue, Scarlet, Dazzling Green, Space Gray, Carbon Fiber, Aurora








___________________________________________________________________



The Pods/Cartridges

The pods are clear and a cube shape with Black squared off mouthpiece, on one side of the pod/cartridge we have a large bung that can be pulled out via the outer edge leaving the bung still attached to the pod/cartridge. The fill port is a nice large size but you need to make sure the pod/cartridge is on it's side then you can fill quickly and absolutely mess free.

Looking at the base of the pod/cartridge with installed coil you can see the large round central positive and negative surround spit in 2 parts (allowing the pod to be fitted 2 different ways). The pod/cartridge has no adjustable airflow but if you look at both sides of the device we have 3 slots cutout each side to allow plenty of air to get to the pod/cartridge which can also be turned 180 degrees to restrict the air but airflow will mostly be dictated by the bore of the coil head.

Also on the base of the pod we have a magnet on each corner as the pod/cartridge is secured in the device via these.













___________________________________________________________________



The Coils

The coils as the name PnP would suggest just get press fitted into place and to remove simply pull free, the lower o-ring on the coil head is for the seal to (hopefully) avoid any leaking.

You get 2 coils included neither of which are pre-installed in the included pod/cartridge. You receive the PnP-VM1 0.3ohm coil head recommended between 32-40W and the PnP-WM4 0.6ohm coil head recommended between 20-28W. It does say in the marketing the PnP-VM1 is best suited for freebase and the PnP VM4 for nicotine salts but in my opinion there are better PnP coil options for nicotine salts and i personally would only be using freebase with both supplied coils.





The Vinci X is compatible with all PnP Voopoo coils which includes a couple of MTL options although with the airflow mainly relying on the bore of the coil head for restriction i can't see a tight MTL will be possible with the Vinci X, there is also an RBA coil head available.





With all the compatible coils not allowing the device to go up to it's full 70W capacity then i would imagine more coil options will be on the way!

___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Pod/Cartridge

Looking inside the pods bay we can see the positive and negative Gold plated, spring loaded contacts on a slightly raised central section, we can also see the airflow cutouts both sides on the bay walls. We have a magnet each corner to line up with the magnets on the base of the pod. The pod fits very securely with minimum play and one of the big pros for me is plenty of the pod protrudes giving 360 degree visibility so you can see your juice level at all times.





___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Battery

We have an old school battery cap that screws internally into the threading and once the thread is caught then i must say it is very smooth. On the inside of the battery cap negative is clearly marked, so good job there. Once the battery cap is screwed back in place you can turn the centre section of the cap to slacken or tighten on to the battery for the perfect fit, Good job all round!







___________________________________________________________________



The Display

The colour display is very bright and impressively sharp and i do like how colour is used well to maintain quite a classy display. Top left we have "VOOPOO" then top right we have the battery status bar. Underneath we have the wattage and "W" unit, above the "W" we have a padlock which is in the unlock position during normal use and locked position when the device is locked. Underneath the already described we have your daily puff count followed by the duration of your last vape, both have a coloured surround. Bottom left we have "P" for power and then to the right of this we have the resistance followed by the voltage.





___________________________________________________________________



Navigating The Vinci X

The Vinci X may have a pod/cartridge that fits to the device but the device operates just like any other variable wattage regulated device. The device is the usual 5 clicks to turn on and 5 clicks to turn off and once on the wattage can be adjusted in 1W increments from 5W to 70W (or the wattage will go up to the coils recommended wattage), it doesn't round robin.

We do have a number of combination key press features which include pressing up and down together brings up your 14 day puff data. Other combination key press features are fire and down clears puffs (the puff counter resets automatically at the start of each day), fire and up locks the whole device including the fire button and finally fire, up and down allows you to set the time, as you would expect the device has the usual safety protections and if one kicks in a message is displayed on the screen.





___________________________________________________________________



Protections:

10s Overtime Protection
Short Circuit Protection
Overcharge Protection
Max Power Protection
Output Over-current Protection
Over Discharge Protection
Over-temperature Protection
Battery Reverse Protection





___________________________________________________________________



Smart Wattage

The Vinci X based on the resistance of the coil adjusts to a recommended wattage when a coil head is first installed, it also doesn't allow the wattage to be adjusted higher than the recommended wattage parameters for whichever coil is installed. I find this feature one of the biggest pros for the device as it prevents frying your coils but because the feature can't be switched off or overridden it can become one of it's biggest cons.

For example i was fine with the 0.6ohm coil which allows the wattage to be adjusted up to 28W as i found this coil head perfect at 25W but when it came to using the 0.3ohm coil it only allowed up to 40W but at this wattage i really felt i needed an extra 5W for my preference which the device just doesn't allow.

It's a weird situation because it's a 70W device yet out the box the device will only give 40W max and looking at the other coil options it seems only an appropriate build in the RBA head will allow any higher than 40W.

___________________________________________________________________



My Experience Using The Vinci X And Thoughts!

The first thing to mention is i received the 2ml TPD version and i would recommend sourcing the 5.5ml pods to use as i did find i was needing to fill very often especially as one of the things i have found with the Vinci devices is when the juice starts getting quite low you can get some gurgling that only filling the pod solves. I have the standard version of the Vinci with the 5.5ml pods which gives plenty of capacity and at least 4ml of e-liquid before any gurgling but with the 2ml pods it's only giving about 1.5ml of liquid before it needs to be filled because of the issue.

Not being able to turn the smart wattage off is another con for me and it makes it only a 40W device out the box although the smart wattage feature it'self is a very good if not new idea. A more petty con for the device is it's size as if one of the main reasons for someone using pod/AIO devices is the stealthy size then i have single battery normal mods smaller than this with the benefit of being able to fit whatever atty i like and not being tied to proprietary pods and coils. The final and biggest con for me is the pods do leak slightly both with the 5.5ml pod i already have and the 2ml pod. After saying that the pods bay does look well sealed so it's not a major problem and doesn't affect the devices performance but i personally hate any leaking of any kind so others might not see it as such an issue.

So it's not perfect but the Voopoo Vinci X also has many pros and the device overall is a winner! The draw with the supplied coils is restricted direct lung with the choice of just slightly more restriction by rotating the pod 180 degrees, as expected the 0.6ohm coil head offers more restriction but is still not MTL. There are a couple of MTL coil heads available with narrower bores that should allow for MTL but don't expect a tight MTL, because it just isn't going to accommodate that and the mouthpiece really is not suited to a tight draw.

Accommodating an 18650 battery allows the Vinci X to last most vapers if not all day certainly most of it and is a massive pro for the device. Other pros include having a clear pod with 360 degree visibility so you can see your juice level at all times and 5.5ml capacity with the standard pods. The display is another big win and i do like the 14 day puff data feature, again although i wish it had an option to turn the feature off i do think the smart wattage is a good feature. Despite the slight leaking i found filling the pod to be very quick and mess free, so another pro for that.

The Vinci X PnP coils are very good i haven't used one yet that hasn't given top flavour with barely any break-in time and good longevity. The pick for me was the 0.6ohm coil which i found best at 25W, the 0.3ohm coil also gave cracking flavour but wish i could of bumped the wattage up to 45W which it doesn't allow due to the already mentioned smart wattage feature.

Although i personally do not recommend charging the battery in the device unless it's your only option the Vinci X does support on-board charging but doesn't support pass-through, while charging the screen display's both a battery status bar and also gives the battery charge as a percentage.





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Good build quality
Nice looking device
7 colour/design options
Ergonomic and portable (even if large for pod/AIO device)
5.5ml capacity pod (standard version)
2 different mesh PnP coils included
Barely any break-in period
Excellent flavour both coils
Good longevity
Restrictive direct lung
Dual airflow options
Other coil options including MTL
RBA coil head available
Sharp, bright, colour screen
Nice looking display
70W max wattage (needs appropriate build in RBA head or future coils)
Adjusts in 1W increments
Smart Wattage
14 day puff data
Device can be locked
360 degree juice visibility
Large fill port (fill mess free)
Accommodates 18650 battery
On-board charging
Firmware upgradeable


Cons

Large for pod/AIO device
Some leaking from pods (bay looks well sealed design)
Need filling often with 2ml pod
Smart wattage can't be turned off
Non Adjustable airflow
Only 40W device out the box (due to available coils in relation to smart wattage)
Fingerprint magnet

I would once again like to thank Terry from Vapor Shop Direct for supplying the VOOPOO VINCI X 70W Pod Kit for the purpose of this review.

https://www.vaporshopdirect.com/products...d-vape-kit

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/12/19)

Great review! I’ve had mine for a week and I’m thoroughly enjoying it! The display is beautiful. The pod capacity of 5.5ml is big enough to take me through a work day same as the battery life which is amazing! I Ordered the RBA section and the 510 thread adapter to accommodate other RTAs just to give it a try but, as is, it’s a winner kit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (19/12/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Great review! I’ve had mine for a week and I’m thoroughly enjoying it! The display is beautiful. The pod capacity of 5.5ml is big enough to take me through a work day same as the battery life which is amazing! I Ordered the RBA section and the 510 thread adapter to accommodate other RTAs just to give it a try but, as is, it’s a winner kit!


It will be interesting whether the smart wattage will be a handicap when it comes to the RBA or adaptor as it's purley based on resistance, i expect it will for some but not for those that tend to go more modest with wattage!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/12/19)

I vape MTL to restricted DL with coils usually above 0.4 and rarely go beyond 35W so it won’t be an issue for me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (19/12/19)

Would love to see the RPM80 compared to this when it gets released. Almost seem like they are copying eachother.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (19/12/19)

Adephi said:


> Would love to see the RPM80 compared to this when it gets released. Almost seem like they are copying eachother.


Yes you are right and also the rpm 80 plus version, not too sure what the difference is between the rpm 80 and plus versions but they are definitively going head to head. In fairness to Smok mud sticks and my experience is all the flack around durability of Smok devices is outdated and 90% spread by sheep who haven't even owned a Smok device. Over the last 2 years their devices have been vastly improved and when asking around vape shops they just don't have issues with their products!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (19/12/19)

This link applies a 15% discount at checkout:

https://www.vaporshopdirect.com/discount/VOOPOO15?redirect=/products/voopoo-vinci-x-pod-vape-kit


----------



## X-Calibre786 (21/12/19)

Don't know if there's been a firmware upgrade, but I got mine today and I found that 3 clicks of the power button changes the device to RBA mode. In this mode I can set the wattage up to 70w with the 0.3 ohm pnp coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (21/12/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Don't know if there's been a firmware upgrade, but I got mine today and I found that 3 clicks of the power button changes the device to RBA mode. In this mode I can set the wattage up to 70w with the 0.3 ohm pnp coil.


Thanks for that, yes i have just checked and there is a new upgrade that now allows that!

https://www.voopoo.com/service

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (22/12/19)

Maybe I've forgotten how to treat commercial coils. I've put in the 0.3 ohm coil, left it for about 30 min to saturate in juice. Vaped a tankful and refilled. After the refill I got a massive dry hit, and now I seem to be getting them regularly. Especially when I try to chain vape. Is it me or can this device not cope with chain vaping?


----------



## Timwis (22/12/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Maybe I've forgotten how to treat commercial coils. I've put in the 0.3 ohm coil, left it for about 30 min to saturate in juice. Vaped a tankful and refilled. After the refill I got a massive dry hit, and now I seem to be getting them regularly. Especially when I try to chain vape. Is it me or can this device not cope with chain vaping?


Is it regular dry hits or burnt taste due to your initial dry hit? My issue is the opposite it wicks too well which contributes towards leaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (22/12/19)

Timwis said:


> Is it regular dry hits or burnt taste due to your initial dry hit? My issue is the opposite it wicks too well which contributes towards leaking.


Regular dry hits. Seems to not be wicking properly after the first dry hit. Maybe I caused an airlock by over filling.


----------



## X-Calibre786 (22/12/19)

Anyway. The main reason for getting this was so I had a low power, decent quality device with ceramic coils as an option for vaping CBD juices in mtl mode. Got a spare pod, popped in the 1.2 ohm ceramic coil, and getting a really nice mtl draw at 10w. 

Finally found something that helps with insomnia.


----------



## Timwis (22/12/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Anyway. The main reason for getting this was so I had a low power, decent quality device with ceramic coils as an option for vaping CBD juices in mtl mode. Got a spare pod, popped in the 1.2 ohm ceramic coil, and getting a really nice mtl draw at 10w.
> 
> Finally found something that helps with insomnia.


Yep the Voopoo MTL 1,2ohm ceramic is a nice coil, there are a lot of really good ceramic coils that suit both nic salts and CBD very well, if ever you are looking at buying another device and want that option then Vaporesso possibly do the best ceramic coils! Good you are digging it now you have found a really good use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

